

Looking for a Support calls system - ahaseeb

Hey, I am looking to move away from my current office phone system<p>Current usage: 
1500-2000 toll free minutes per month. Inbound &amp; outbound
~15 extensions
10 users
Voicemail on all extensions
iOS &amp; Android apps, all users on mobile<p>Current limitations: 
Forwarding reliability is extremely poor, calls will never make it to the end of the forwarding queue.
Calls are mis-forwarded (eg. call to ext 706 is routed to the phone number on 701). 
Many calls go unanswered, but it’s not clear whether a call was picked up or not.
If a call was picked up, it’s impossible to know who picked it up. 
Landline phones aren’t supported without using another provider. 
No concept of “departments” or multiple levels. 
Max 5 forwarding numbers per extension. 
Must use an aggressive 20 second timeout because forwarded calls are slow to reach destination phone. 
Not possible to see who’s calling while still distinguishing that the call is coming via the company number.
Virtually no reporting, impossible to track usage metrics. 
No call recording. 
Poor customer service.
======
ahaseeb
In addition to above, I would look for the following in new system:

Must: support the exact same extension ranges. Must: support quick
modifications and the addition of extensions as desired (ie. unlimited
extensions). Must: support landline phones as well as cell phone forwarding.
Must: support Canada & US numbers. Must: allow custom availability hours per
forwarded number or extension. Should: allow for easy toggling of
numbers/extensions on/off. Should: offer landline/VOIP service without needing
to go to a traditional telecom. Must: allow porting of our existing toll-free
number. Toll free minutes must either be flexible (per minute charge ok) or
unlimited. Must: allow incoming and outgoing calls from the toll free number,
via landline and mobile phones. Must: allow voicemail for any/all extensions,
with notifications when a message is left. Must: allow single layer greeting
message system. Multi-layer is a bonus. Must: allow for custom recorded
greetings for all points of the message interface. Must: allow for important
contacts or integrate with a given device’s contacts. Should: support
something more robust than simple sequential forwarding. Someone having their
phone on silent or “declining” a call shouldn’t interfere with the customer
rules, and customers should never reach an employee’s personal voicemail
rather than the system voicemail. Should: support detailed reporting for
tracking usage. Should: allow recording of all calls. Should: allow
international (EU & asia) calling at reasonable rates Hope: API to export
metrics would be wonderful.

